# Tibee Project



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Here are some of my Tibees F1
Some are now berried, should expect F2 coming... 

Tibees Females are so big when reach to adult


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice shrimps.
Who are their parents. CRS x OEBT?
Please update us how the F2 looks like......


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks dude!
Parents are CBS x Tiger 

F2 are already born but still pretty small, some they looks similar to F1, some are whiter.

I guess I have to wait, probably a couple generation beyond to acheive what I was really looking for 
But I Love these tibees, they are gorgeous fancy, kinda interesting project so far... 



fishlover1 said:


> Very nice shrimps.
> Who are their parents. CRS x OEBT?
> Please update us how the F2 looks like......


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tamtep said:


> Thanks dude!
> Parents are CBS x Tiger
> 
> F2 are already born but still pretty small, some they looks similar to F1, some are whiter.
> ...


Thank you!
What are you trying to create?
Black Pinto?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

You know what would be awesome? If you could create a tiger with the solid white background of a CBS and have nice distinct black stripes. You could call it a white tiger! I wonder how hard that would be to produce.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

I want to get more white cover combining with dark stribes 

To develop Black Pinto you need another ingredient added, not just tibees... 


fishlover1 said:


> Thank you!
> What are you trying to create?
> Black Pinto?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Here's an update one of my Tibee project
This is Red Tibee F2, very active and still growing bigger...


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tamtep said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here's an update one of my Tibee project
> This is Red Tibee F2, very active and still growing bigger...


Very nice shrimp.
Is this a F2 from CBS x Tiger?
Interesting to see them produce red tibee. I thought we need to cross CRS to tiger to get red color.
By the way, the tiger you use in this cross is a regular tiger shrimp or OEBT or red tiger?

Do you find Tiger bees take longer to reach breeding age? I produced some tiger bees by crossing CRS to OEBT. The F1 are at adult size but they haven't produce any F2 yet. My CRS at the same age are already producing for me.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks dude!
OK! This Red Tibee F2 is selected from my Tibee F1 x CRS

For this project, I don't use any OEBT or Red tiger to achieve it but just regular tiger. I simply don't feel the need to use OEBTs...

Again that depends if your Tibee has red blood or not. If they do, you will get some red shrimplets. There many ways to get red ones.

I found mine doesn't take that longer to breed, they grow faster and females are Huge. I believe that depends the source you got from. Btw, I just get my third batch berried again.

For the reds, I have a few others that are still young, spot another beautiful fancy one but have to wait they grow bigger to take some pics.
Can't wait to see F3 coming out. That would be interesting! 



fishlover1 said:


> Very nice shrimp.
> Is this a F2 from CBS x Tiger?
> Interesting to see them produce red tibee. I thought we need to cross CRS to tiger to get red color.
> By the way, the tiger you use in this cross is a regular tiger shrimp or OEBT or red tiger?
> ...


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you!
The reason I use OEBT was I am hoping to produce some orange eye red pinto
I do not know if I am day dreaming.
I am now mixing my F1 with red wine hope their offspring has the red wine color.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice shrimp! Thanks for the update. Looking forward to seeing what comes next.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

An update, she's now berried about 2 weeks... F3 is coming!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

What a beauty!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

woopderson said:


> What a beauty!


Love this variety! He has some really nice shrimps!


----------

